# Hackberry Rod & Gun 1/4/2017



## Captain Buddy Oakes (Nov 27, 2007)

Great day in the marsh! Most blinds limited out early & everyone headed back to the Lodge for Tina's famous gumbo n' potato salad. Here are a few pics from today & you can see them all by clicking here http://hackberryrodandgun.com/hunting/hunting-gallery/


----------

